# So proud of my great pyr this weekend



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I just gotta brag on our great Pyr "Tater"~ such a good boy! Tater is 5 years old this year~ and mostly he's such a good dog we don't spend much time thinking about him. He's dependable to do his job and causes very little trouble. This weekend he was running with the cattle and horses, he been watching calves. We had some children visit the farm and I went into the pen to gather the horses up near the fence so the kids could feed the horses some cookies through the fence. Tater was there~ but I didn't pay much attention to him except to tell the kids Tater likes a horse cookie too. All of a sudden one horse "Dakota" decided to kick the snot out of another horse "Duece" practically in my LAP!!! Quick as a lick Tater jumped up~ bit Dakota on the rump and landed at my feet looking fierce! It was amazing! Didn't leave a mark of any kind on Dakota but got her attention and backed her away from me almost before I even realized there was a problem happening! Soon as Dakota got away from me and had all four feet on the ground Tater turned back into the big sweet goof ball and scored a cookie out of the hand of the shocked kid watching the entire episode! 

So proud of Tater! I never could have taught him to do that~ he just knew how to take care of the problem with exactly enough force to back Dakota off and then he went back to being his big goofy wonderful self!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

good dog, give him an extra cookie


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

What a good boy.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I am very very very proud of Tater! Couple years ago I spent 7 weeks in a wheelchair after a cow kicked me and broke my hip. It's taken a lot of work for me to be nervy enough to be in close to the cattle and horses after that. It's good to know that even if I don't see a problem developing Tater is watching out for me!
Good Boy!


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

What a good boy! Love Great Pyrs! The beautiful girl you see a the bottom of my post always protected me from the mean, nasty ram that we had a few years ago. She'd always put herself between me and the ram, and made me feel safe. Miss her so much!  We have a two year old Great Pry, and she's a great dog too.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

They are such amazing loyal critters. It's like having your own Secret Service around


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Good Dog!...probably has a good owner/trainer too ;-)


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Gotta Love'em


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the breed. I love the anatolian/GP cross too. They are PERFECT with all children and the vast majority of humans. They have an inner instinct of who is "bad". They love all baby animals. They are so well behaved.... usually. They do chew when young, but that is forgivable. They are naturally housebroken. I just love the breed.


----------

